# Kickstarter Game - Air Dash Online: Inspired by Smash Bros



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

Nottudissushittuagain


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well at least they are actually admitting that they're basing the game off Smash. 

Plus, this game looks awesome.


----------



## Monna (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like SSB for fucking scrubs


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 14, 2013)

i smell nintendo fanboyism in this thread


----------



## Monna (Oct 14, 2013)

Nintendo fanboy? Nintendo sucks more often than not anymore.

Just look at the gameplay in that gif. The erratic movements makes the game look like it's catering towards wavedashing scrubs and tourny scum.

This is just based off of one pic, however I don't see anything worthwhile coming from this type of game.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 14, 2013)

i threw down 25
you dont get better games by using the same formula over and over and changing nothing.

who knows. might suck but there will always be someone come along and improve it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

This shit looks like soemoen took brawl and made it floatier


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 15, 2013)

Generic chars, meh.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 15, 2013)

If anyone actually read the kickstarter page, they said that there will be a great emphasis on air combat (Floaty) while using mechanics from Melee and Guilty Gear.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks interesting at least.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah....

I'm gonna say no.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, I tried.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 15, 2013)

screw it took out a 10k loan

im making my own character and its going to an axl low clone


----------

